# Another new guy



## Mjdel05 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey guys what's up!  Been thinking about going injectable route lately so that's why I'm here. Itching to dive into my first Paxton purchase


----------



## muscleicon (Jul 8, 2015)

Welcome to the boards Mjel05. 

_*Icon*_


----------



## brazey (Jul 8, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 8, 2015)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bayou boy (Jul 8, 2015)

Welcome

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Riles (Jul 8, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## trunk_monkey (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Jersey gym rat (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome aboard

Sent from my SPH-L600 using Tapatalk


----------

